# bean beetle?



## huyvu (Feb 2, 2009)

I just received 2 cultures. What I don't understnad is if i add more beans every 2 weeks, wouldn't the culture be filled with new and old beans over time until there are no more space left? Adding more beans takes up room until there no more room. How can I keep using the same culture?


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Recipe for Bean Beetles

1. Wait until culture blooms (over run with beetles)
2. Strain out Beetles.
3. Split culture (used beans) into two seperate containers.
4. Add new beans to both "half-cultures" to make two new full size cultures.
5. See step 1.

Eventually, you will have more cultures than you need. You can sell or give away the extras, or just destroy half the beans at step 3. Don't just throw out as they are considered a pest species in some areas

FYI, Bean Beetles are expert escape artist so it doesn't hurt to have a small bowl with 10-15 beans in it near the tanks as escapees will tend to congregate there.


----------



## huyvu (Feb 2, 2009)

If I strain out all the beetles once it blooms, wouldn't that be impossible to make new cultures since all the beetles are gone?

How many cultures should i have for 2 12 months old cobalts?


----------



## huyvu (Feb 2, 2009)

how much new beans do I add? Do I add new beans every 2 weeks or once the cuture blooms?

How long does it takes for culture to bloom? Once bloom, do I feed out all the beetles?


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

No, I strain out every visible beetle and the culture still blooms again, provided I split the culture and add new beans. I assume larvae or eggs are left in the used beans. I would use two cultures (one is enough, but if it crashes it's nice to have two) for a pair of Cobalts. You will still need a primary food source (fruit flys) as Bean Beatles are a feast/famine proposition. They bloom about once a month..maybe a bit less depending on temps. When it does, you will have way more beetles than you can use. I put them in a container with about 5-10 beans and just feed them to the frogs aggressively for a week or two, they usually dont survive longer than that.

I have tried different ways of doing it. I tried feeding out slowly (crashed the culture), as well as other ways (crashed the culture), but have had the best success with the previous method.

I use Bean Beatles because I have a largish collection (compared to some), and it's nice to have them there when I screw up and get low on flys...but if I only had one pair I don't think I would bother with Beetles.


----------



## huyvu (Feb 2, 2009)

thanks boondoggle! I got it now!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Boondoggle said:


> Don't just throw out as they are considered a pest species in some areas


Put the culture in the freezer even if you don't see any beetles - to kill the larvae...


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Philsuma said:


> Put the culture in the freezer even if you don't see any beetles - to kill the larvae...


Thanks for the tip Phil...Thats easier than what I have been doing, dumping them in a half bucket of bleach water.


----------

